# Potty Accidents



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Over a month ago, I had Fendi go potty on a puppy pad in a dog litterbox. She gets a treat after every time she goes in the litterbox. She was doing great. Until these past few days.... She snuck in a couple of poop underneath our chair in the morning. Then later on that day, I saw her going #2 again on the KITCHEN RUG! So I picked her up and put her in the litterbox and she finished pooping. So I gave her a treat and lots of praise. The thing is, I don't understand what is going on...why does it seem like she is REgressing and not PROgressing? Is this normal? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

its ok, i've had the same problem with bentley.







i had to retrain him... but once in a while he goes poop on my bed.. for some reason. maybe he;s mad at me because he's not allowed to sleep in bed with me anymore since he first did that. but anyway, when he started peeing and pooing all over the house i confined him to the bathroom for a week and took him to potty and all has been good so far.
good luck! don't give in to the sad puppy dog faces!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I think most of the Maltese are pretty stubborn about potty training. I use the washable pee pee pads mine seem to like them pretty well I had no luck with the throw away type. I think the trick is to be consistent and patient with positive reinforcement.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I think most of the Maltese are pretty stubborn about potty training.[/B]


I don't know...I haven't found that to be the case at all with either of my pups (includes Cam, RIP). 

But you're right, consistancy is the key.

With both I found that before it truly "clicks" once and for all there would be weeks of accident-free, and right when you think you're all set, oops! An accident. Or sometimes a few accidents. Then they get back on track with more consistant training. I think that's how we all learn things--progress takes time and some people have to keep practicing w/ some setbacks along the way and others just get it more quickly, etc. So don't be discouraged, it's perfectly normal. Just keep at it


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> Over a month ago, I had Fendi go potty on a puppy pad in a dog litterbox. She gets a treat after every time she goes in the litterbox. She was doing great. Until these past few days.... She snuck in a couple of poop underneath our chair in the morning. Then later on that day, I saw her going #2 again on the KITCHEN RUG! So I picked her up and put her in the litterbox and she finished pooping. So I gave her a treat and lots of praise. The thing is, I don't understand what is going on...why does it seem like she is REgressing and not PROgressing? Is this normal? What am I doing wrong?[/B]


The puppy I am getting in a few weeks is litter trained too. What do you use in the litter box. Do you use kitty litter??? Good luck with the accidents. You seem to be doing the right thing??


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=369547
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually use the disposable pee pads. They work really well. She now pees 100% of the time in the litterbox, but sometimes she'll poop in the litterbox and sometimes she'll poop right next to the litterbox! I guess if they were easily potty trained, they'd be the breed that is too good to be true!


----------

